
Ask HN: How do you collboratively document data flows and processes? - afandian
I&#x27;m looking for a tool that will help to document a data flow through an existing software system. I don&#x27;t just want a diagramming or whiteboard tool, I want something collaborative that can be used by developers, product managers, support and others to collaborate in documenting their particular view of how it works and ultimately arrive at the &#x27;correct&#x27; answer. Ideally the result, once ratified, would become the living documentation for the future.<p>I&#x27;ve used a few tools in the past, but none is ideal.  GraphViz  is great for data-driven diagrams but not collaborative and not friendly. Google Draw is collaborative but unsystematic.<p>I&#x27;m sure plenty of HNers have approached this kind of task. What tools or processes have you used?
======
4d66ba06
I'm a fairly new user of it but perhaps
[https://www.draw.io/](https://www.draw.io/) would be useful (there are
desktop clients to in addition to the multi-user edit capable Google Drive
hosted option)

~~~
afandian
This is really interesting. I'd seen that before, but gave it a closer look
just now.

It has some very useful features

\- open source

\- saves to GitHub for version control and collaboration

\- magnets / anchors on objects

\- UML-style library

Doesn't look like you can collaborate concurrently though?

------
eecks
I'd love an answer to this as well

